# More ... > Beekeeper education >  Module 3 - exam papers?

## Mellifera Crofter

Is there anybody with some old Module 3 exam papers who can send me a pdf copy, please?  I have copies of the March 2011 paper (Neil posted it on here) and of the November 2012 paper, but if you have any others, that would be a huge help.
Kitta

----------


## Neils

Kitta, I'm duty bound to point out that you can buy previous papers. If not from the SBA then at least from the BBKA.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Thanks Neil - I did not know!  
Kitta

----------


## The Drone Ranger

some forum this ! 
surely somebody has this stuff lying around 
let's have some community spirit 
Can't help myself though never done any exams LOL!

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Don't worry DR - Neil also sent me a private message, and now I know I can buy them as well.
Kitta

----------


## The Drone Ranger

It's the principle of the thing Kitta
You have been on here helping and posting hundreds of times can't get a few bits of paper
Other people pop up from nowhere asking for hives bees all sorts and get instant response
Raining again today  :Smile:

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Instant response, DR. Neil is trying to help and the others might not have any papers. I'm fine - except for a slight panic about all the Pest and Diseases information to get into my head.

----------


## Black Comb

I have some and will send on pm when I find them.
Not responded quickly because I have been out most of day on my bike, wet through with thunderstorm.
BBKa certainly has them, £1 per pop.

For the exam, I recommend Celia Davies book and download all the advisory papers from NBU, they are up to date and cover large parts of the syllabus.

Good luck.

----------


## Blackcavebees

Pm sent

----------


## Neils

> It's the principle of the thing Kitta
> You have been on here helping and posting hundreds of times can't get a few bits of paper
> Other people pop up from nowhere asking for hives bees all sorts and get instant response
> Raining again today


Damned if I do, damned if I don't. I've been slapped hard, at least south of the border for offering to give people past exam papers on forums before. Or to put it another way, copyright material that the holders want to charge for.

I like not being shouted at so I've simply pointed out an official channel by which previous exam papers can be obtained.

----------


## gavin

You're spot on Neil.  We shouldn't be making exam papers freely available unless the owners are happy with that, and it seems that they're not.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Thank you everybody. I've thoroughly learned that I can buy the papers and I understand the reasoning for not wanting it published. Thanks also Black Comb and Neil for trying to help.
Kitta

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

... And than you Blsckcavebees. K

ps: another correction - I've used my new smartphone and typing on it is still a problem at times as you can see above, Blackcavebees. K

----------


## Black Comb

Both national associations encourage learning and exams. I can not see either of them being so mean as to object to students swopping copies of past papers. 
Perhaps Neil came across one of the many pedants that inhabit some other fora!

----------


## masterbk

The beekeeping associations make an overall  loss on their examinations and assessments. Selling past papers at £1 each is not alot to pay and helps to keep the examination fees down. They would rather not put up the fees as this leads to a drop off in exam entries. Although they are only a few sheets of paper many hours have been spent constructing them. In a way copying them is a form of piracy.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

SBA members have supported that charity already
even commercial publications allow 20% to be copied for educational purposes
The SBA mission statement says they educate beekeepers 
There is no financial motivation for the copying so piracy is not an issue
what good are past papers to any organisation ? they can't set the same questions again
If there is any piracy I know where I would point the finger
Charities make a loss that's the whole point, people give up time energy and money to support something they believe in
The money people donate is not intended as an investment
Apologies to Neil I see the problem now ---amazing  :Smile:

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

It would help if the SBA website could mention somewhere that old examination papers are available for purchase.  If it's there at all, then I've missed it. 
Kitta

----------

